# troy bilt surging



## craney89 (Jan 16, 2014)

Is there anything else that would cause a snow blower engine to surge besides a dirty carburetor. Cracked fuel line? Cracked primer hose?
thanks


----------



## rhenning (Sep 19, 2013)

After is warms up does it go away? How old is it. Single stage or 2 stage. Brand of engine. Lots of different Troy Bilts have been made for many years. If it is almost new it is probably just that new blower engines are to lean especially when the engine hasn't warmed up. Roger


----------



## craney89 (Jan 16, 2014)

Doesn't go away after warm up. It is about 2 years old. It has a different engine, it is like a copy cat engine. I hear air when I am priming it and that seems odd would that cause it


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

Hearing air when priming might suggest a cracked hose. 
You say a copy cat engine, is it ohc ?
Could be dirty carb. Do you have any history of it like if ethanol gas was used and left for how long?
All in all it suggests a thorough carb cleaning.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I think it is normal to hear air when priming. As for the surging that indicates it is starving for fuel. Could be the engine was just made that way for lower emissions, could be the carb is a little dirty or could be an air leak whether it be from a broken hose or a leaking gasket. Could be bad gas as well. It could be old or have some water in it.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

122


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

123


----------



## greatwhitebuffalo (Feb 11, 2014)

when buying any machine, ease of repair/maintenance is a factor, often overlooked. if the machine is a bear to work on, get 'er running again, sell it, find another with a better layout for maintenance, cuz snowblower carbs have to be cleaned often over lifetime of machine.


----------



## craney89 (Jan 16, 2014)

thanks guys, this is a big pain in the but to work on. It is a friend's snowblower, he asked me to tune it up for him. I do some repairs and tune ups on the side. The engine is definitely not a birggs, Tecumseh, Honda or Kohler, it must be a Powermore.


----------



## craney89 (Jan 16, 2014)

Got it running smoothly yesterday. I took the whole thing apart again and really went over the carburetor, probably used more than half a can of carb cleaner. I draind the fuel tank and blew it out as well as the fuel lines.


----------



## greatwhitebuffalo (Feb 11, 2014)

consider yourself lucky. the old Tecumseh carbs, that idle jet is sealed with a plug. it has to be drilled out, then cleaned/poked out with a pin, then resealed. 

I must have had that carb on/off 10 times before getting to the root of the problem. 

get yourself one of those small rechargeable little nut driver/power drivers. best thing ever for r/r carbs, etc. 
you can tear down a more complicated carb setup in no time.
saves me from the carpal tunnel acting up in the forearms....turning the screws by hand with a screwdriver becomes passe' at age 52...
even the car repair garages are going to electric rechargeable impact guns, rather than air guns.


----------



## paedbo (Feb 23, 2014)

my troybilt 2840 was surging unless I used choke,

Took out the low speed jet ( boy I never seen anything like it where the plastic idle screw holds the jet in place) I use a 61 to 80 pin drill set, found the size that goes through and cleans it out and then I went one size bigger on the drill to richen it up a bit since I know how lean they are running these things. Purrs like a kitten now.


----------

